# Finished My Wine Cellar



## pillswoj (Dec 18, 2017)

I had a 32 foot by 3.5 foot cold cellar that is under my front porch. Previously it was completely unfinished and had wild temperature swings getting down close to freezing in the winter, high 70s in the summer. I insulated the ceiling and top 4 feet of the walls leaving the bottom of the wall open also put in a rubberized epoxy floor. 

So far with outside temperatures hitting 0F overnight the temperature is holding at 52F hoping the summer temp is in the mid to low 60s.

Finished building the wine rack this week


----------



## cmsben61 (Dec 18, 2017)

looks great!


----------



## Johny99 (Dec 18, 2017)

Very nice, and good use of space.


----------



## olusteebus (Dec 28, 2017)

If the rest of it is like the rack, gonna be great


----------



## joeycannoli (Jan 8, 2018)

Looks awesome! Very neat and clean. Love the use of the cable for the bottle support


----------



## cgallamo (Jan 8, 2018)

Makes me want to clean up my cellar. Beautiful job!


----------



## RaginCajun (Jan 8, 2018)

I like the x racks in the bottom, I’m gonna design my similarly but without the cables. I like that look though, great job!


----------



## Jal5 (Jan 9, 2018)

so the new room basically is a similar temp to the rest of your basement? do you keep a door closed or open to the room? what about humidity or moisture any problems? I have a very similar cold room currently used just for storing garden tools....hmmmm
Joe


----------



## pillswoj (Jan 9, 2018)

The room is separated from the rest of the basement by block wall with 2" Styrofoam insulation. The door is exterior grade.
Winter temperatures seem like they are hovering around 50, rest of the basement is 60-70. With the recent 2 week cold spell ( Daytime highs of 0F and lows of -20F the temperature crept down to 46F but with weather returning to normal (20 - 30F) the temperature is slowing coming back to 50F. Humidity has held steady at 54%.

Having just finished the project right before Christmas I want to track temperature and humidity through the for seasons and decide what I need to do for control, my hope is I don't need much if anything.

Before I sealed the floor I had terrible moisture problems in there 90% + and in the spring water seeping through the floor, I am hoping that between the Epoxy Vapour blocking primer and the Rubberized epoxy on top of it that it stays dry this spring.


----------



## mainshipfred (Jan 9, 2018)

I like it as well. Nice inventory too.


----------

